# Urgent help needed, looking for options to go to Canada with a valid Job offer.



## rahul123b (Jul 18, 2012)

HI ALL,

Greeting for the day!!!

I want to understand few things about Canada immigration. I actually want to know, what other options are there apart from FSW for going to Canada with valid Job Offer. I am expecting a valid job offer from an well known Employer from Canada. Right now I am not having any kind of Visa or work authorization like FSW in my hand. So I need some help from you experts on this.

May I request you all to provide me your expert reply over below questions:

1. What other options are there other then FSW? 

2. What about BC-PNP scheme? How much time it takes? I am in India right now.

3. What about Temporary Work Permit scheme? What is the length of time period for this scheme? How much time it takes and how it works.

I request you all to please help me on this.

Thanks in Advance.

Regards,

Rahul Bhardwaj


----------



## rahul123b (Jul 18, 2012)

*Requesting again, Please help*

Hi Experts,

Please help me in this. I really need your help in this.

Thanks and Regards,

Rahul Bhardwaj


----------

